# Alles Gute Waldy



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Waldy,
du bist zwar nicht mehr nicht mehr im Kalender eingetragen, aber Paule hat
deinen Geburtstag nicht vergessen http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=285899&postcount=4.

Die Überschrift läst sich nachträglich nicht ändern, also bekommst du deinen eigenen Thread.

Alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag, ich fand es übrigens auch gut das du zum
Stammtisch gekommen bist :-D.

gruß Helmut


----------



## maweri (10 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir:
Alles Gute!


----------



## Verpolt (10 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mich eihn Lybe Grüsä zu Gepuhrtsdag

Ähhh...

von mir auch "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag" :s11:  

  :sm20:


----------



## Jan (10 Oktober 2010)

*Von mir auch.*

Hallo Waldy

auch von mir alles Gute.

:sm20:


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2010)

Waldy

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag!

Halt die Ohren steif und behalt deinen Humor und deine Geduld mit uns 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute und viel Erfolg beim Praktikum


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Waldy!

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
Ich hätte Dich ja auch gerne kennengelernt, aber ich bin nicht aus HH rausgekommen. Der Elbtunnel hat eindeutig zu wenig Röhren, wenn die Ferien beginnen...

Feier schön!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Waldy.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und Alles Gute.


Ich hoffe du bist gut zu Hause angekommen.....


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir...

:sm20:


----------



## online (11 Oktober 2010)

Na dann auch,

Alles Gute auch von mir...

:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo waldy,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (11 Oktober 2010)

Bon anniversaire !!


----------



## MW (11 Oktober 2010)

Nanu, da hab dich doch gestern was übersehen.

Nachträglich alles Gute Waldy !


----------



## Jens_Ohm (11 Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
vom Jens
:sm24:


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo waldy,

auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Erfolg beim Praktikum.

Harald


----------



## waldy (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
vielen Dank , das ist sehr angenehmen .
Danke noch mal.
Gruß waldy


----------

